# TT Insurance Scheme



## Guest

Are you happy for us (roadsterinsurance.com) to continue running the insurance scheme for the new club as we did the old?

We now have better facilities than ever before.

Club Committee - just contact us via Jae for details.


----------



## nutts

Harley you have IM. I think I need to clarify things a little.


----------



## Guest

NuTTs - you have IM.


----------



## nutts

Harley. Thanks for the IM. You also have IM.


----------



## KevinST

Oh please stop it!!!
Or at least tell us what the score is of this IM tennis!


----------



## Guest

Its advantage TTOC at the moment.

I'm currently waiting for service.


----------



## Jae

This should continue as was provided before.

Regards

Jason Taylor
Cogbox
TT Forum


----------



## nutts

All sorted. Thanks for that Harley.


----------



## IanWest

harley,
Any chance of a quote for my TTR. Direct Line to be ripped off want Â£1,200 protected. How do we make contact? ;D


----------



## nutts

http://www.roadsterinsurance.com/#ttforum


----------



## IanWest

Not much good, you need to be over 30, rules out most of us youngsters then.  Back to the internet I go :-/


----------



## Dr_Parmar

yea, over 30 pah!! 

i aint never getting that old


----------



## rktec

age-ists - if this were the USofA I'd sue :


----------



## jonhaff

Sorry but have you ever beaten a quote by others? I have yet to see a thread on insurance where someone actually uses this company , I have only seen high quotes!? They are not upto the competition so I would favour not to bother.


----------



## scoTTy

eerr I use Roadster. They were Â£1 more than Bell Direct and they give me fully comp cover for track days.

If you're not doing track days then maybe it's different but it's very good for me. They also didn't have any issues with my mods which some others did when I was looking for quotes.


----------



## BreTT

> eerr I use Roadster. They were Â£1 more than Bell Direct and they give me fully comp cover for track days.
> 
> If you're not doing track days then maybe it's different but it's very good for me. They also didn't have any issues with my mods which some others did when I was looking for quotes.


Aaaah! I understand why the guy I spoke to at Roadster told me to go with Bell Direct now....I have a coupe! Seriously, when I got my quotation, the rep told me that Bell Direct were good and to go with them! And, yes, I am over 30.... :-/


----------



## Guest

???Harley I hope the quotes are quicker and more competitive than before!!!!
regards malc


----------



## Guest

the quotes will be quicker than before and providing the insurance companies see enough business coming through there's no reason to think we won't be competitive.


----------

